# question for the bass guys part II



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Wanted to thank you all for the replies on my other post ( http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=218963 ) now in the hunt for a reel to put on a flipping rod.....ratio?.....suggestions? What make a particular reel better to flip with? Suggestions on models? Thanks again for all the info shared so far, im a very avid crappie & walleye angler trying to learn this bass fishing thing. Thanks again & God bless.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Zebco 33!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Revo STX 7:1 gear ratio or better. You want the fast ratio so you can pick up slack line and pull them away from cover faster. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Agree with G3


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> Zebco 33!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha Most reliable reel on the market!


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

If you go with abu Garcia don't go cheap. A 12" bass could strip the anti reverse out of the black max and silver max. The shimano caenan is a great reel for a budget minded angler.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have 2 Revo STX's, you can't go wrong! I also have a Black Max. I have caught many nice smallmouth on it and have never had an issue.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Fish G3 said:


> Revo STX 7:1 gear ratio or better. You want the fast ratio so you can pick up slack line and pull them away from cover faster. You won't be disappointed.


Good info on the ratio, thanks......like the abu ( revo line) and several of the shimano models.....


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

h2owolf said:


> Agree with G3


Same h2owolf on c.com?


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, Jeep!


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Aren't you fishing E F today! I would have if I had $$ & partner!!


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

h2owolf said:


> Aren't you fishing E F today! I would have if I had $$ & partner!!


No sir.....spent day doing all the little stuff to the boat ive neglected this past season.....heading to weiss lake in a few weeks, got to get it ready before then.....plus saving my $$$$ for the trip.....would have liked to fish it though


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey, don't blame you, 
Weiss would be a great change of pace & a lot better fishing. 
Going down for pre-spawn fishing?, looking for the big ones heh? 
Hope you have a great trip & do well, I've always wanted to try that lake.
Post some pics when you get back.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

h2owolf said:


> Hey, don't blame you,
> Weiss would be a great change of pace & a lot better fishing.
> Going down for pre-spawn fishing?, looking for the big ones heh?
> Hope you have a great trip & do well, I've always wanted to try that lake.
> Post some pics when you get back.


Yes sir, hope to tangle with some of those southern slabs......ive never been.....looking very fwd to it......will post results


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Curado e7 reels. Super fast retrieve and decent price. Unfortunately they moved to the G series which by most accounts is a step down in quality. So I'd recommend a used e7 or a new Shimano Chronarch. For most techniques I like a very fast retrieve (7:1). So you can get the bait back to the boat rapidly after it has moved through the strike zone. For flipping your strike zone is normally a small area so all the more need for fast retrieve.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

KatseekN said:


> If you go with abu Garcia don't go cheap. A 12" bass could strip the anti reverse out of the black max and silver max. The shimano caenan is a great reel for a budget minded angler.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Really???? i own the silver maxx and have a buddy that owns the black maxx. i have personally witnessed him land bass close to 5lbs. also i landed a 10-12lb channel on my silvermaxx with a total of about only 3 feet of drag taken out.now obviously thats not good for the reel. and the rod broke about 2 trips later while i was casting but the reels still performs just like when it left the store. i only have one season on it but im not expecting a 60$ reel to last more then 2.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

KatseekN said:


> If you go with abu Garcia don't go cheap. A 12" bass could strip the anti reverse out of the black max and silver max. The shimano caenan is a great reel for a budget minded angler.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have the silvermax on a 6'6" MH BPS rod. Have caught channel cat, my two largest bass last year (both at or just over 5Lbs), and unfortunately, several bushes, trees, and small logs.

The reel still works like new, and the rod appears brand new. Not sure where you got your info but I'd put money that a 12" bass couldn't strip the drag (not to mention the anti reverse) without a big musky fighting me for that bass! 

I don't have a lot of expendable cash, I know I don't have the latest and greatest, but I did my research and what I have is just fine for bass fishing anywhere in ohio IMO...

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Help me out with line.....not looking for brand suggestions.....more so do i want to use braid, mono, fluro? Looks like a heavy lb test, how heavy?


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i dont have a boat so i dont get to flip much but if your gonna do just flipping i would use braid. almost no stretch gives the best feel.can set hook quickly and pull em out of whatever there in. now if its super clear water you fish alot you may want to use a flouro leader or go with a higher test flouro if ya dont want to mess with tying the leader


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

17-25 lb. Fluorocarbon. Braid will work, but fluorocarbon will give you more versatility for smaller jigs/worms and lighter hooks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

17lb fluoro, starts with a V....


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Hillbilly910 said:


> 17lb fluoro, starts with a V....


This "green carp" fishing is pretty fun......dont tell the guys on the crappie web site


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

ive already been outed, but your secrets safe with me.
I'll keep a couple packs of flippin/pitchin baits with me if i ever run into this spring-summer.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Hillbilly910 said:


> ive already been outed, but your secrets safe with me.
> I'll keep a couple packs of flippin/pitchin baits with me if i ever run into this spring-summer.


Your the man


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Hillbilly910 said:


> 17lb fluoro, starts with a V....


No! Sorry H910, but if you're talking about Vanish, I gotta disagree. They say they've changed it, but I will never trust that stuff again as long as I fish. I spooled up a few rods with Vanish because I was going to fish a BFL down on Dale Hollow a couple of years back (super clear water). During prefishing, I ended up losing a new $9 Rapala SubWalk, an X-Rap, and a $17 Lucky Craft before I figured out what was going on. Talking to some of the guys down there for the tournament, I was apparently the last person around to hear that Vanish sucked. Whole thing made me so mad that I've stayed away from all Berkley lines ever since. I've had no problems with Bass Pro XPS Fluorocarbon, and use a lot of their Excel mono as well. My number one for toughest fluoro is Yo-Zuri Hybrid. That stuff is bulletproof. It isn't a pure fluorocarbon, but is so strong I feel I can get away with a lighter pound test than I might use with other lines. I don't like to use braid for flippin' around rocks because it isn't as abrasion resistant as heavy fluoro or mono. Many of the braids out now claim to have overcome the abrasion problem, but I can't help but remember busting fish off with it around rock. If you're not around rip-rap, though, and are flippin' mostly in vegetation, you can't beat heavy braid for horsin' a fish out and cutting through the stuff.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

bbsoup said:


> No! Sorry H910, but if you're talking about Vanish, I gotta disagree. They say they've changed it, but I will never trust that stuff again as long as I fish. I spooled up a few rods with Vanish because I was going to fish a BFL down on Dale Hollow a couple of years back (super clear water). During prefishing, I ended up losing a new $9 Rapala SubWalk, an X-Rap, and a $17 Lucky Craft before I figured out what was going on. Talking to some of the guys down there for the tournament, I was apparently the last person around to hear that Vanish sucked. Whole thing made me so mad that I've stayed away from all Berkley lines ever since. I've had no problems with Bass Pro XPS Fluorocarbon, and use a lot of their Excel mono as well. My number one for toughest fluoro is Yo-Zuri Hybrid. That stuff is bulletproof. It isn't a pure fluorocarbon, but is so strong I feel I can get away with a lighter pound test than I might use with other lines. I don't like to use braid for flippin' around rocks because it isn't as abrasion resistant as heavy fluoro or mono. Many of the braids out now claim to have overcome the abrasion problem, but I can't help but remember busting fish off with it around rock. If you're not around rip-rap, though, and are flippin' mostly in vegetation, you can't beat heavy braid for horsin' a fish out and cutting through the stuff.


I think he was refering to somtjing a little more vicious......
Thanks for the input


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

jeepguyjames said:


> I think he was refering to somtjing a little more vicious......
> Thanks for the input


DING DING DING, we have a winner!...

There aint many lines on the market i havent used, have used Both "vanish" and "transition" with success. Both are much stiffer than i would like, but have their place.
Ive had bad spools of line from every manufacturer, some more than others, but it happens.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh, OK, my bad. Maybe I'll try some Vicious stuff. Thanks


----------

